

Windows 8 on a Windows 7 Touch Screen - vgnet
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2012/04/windows-8-on-a-windo.html

======
stephengillie
This is a short review of 4 touchscreen PCs (Samsung Series 7 Slate, Lenovo
X220 Tablet Convertible, Sony Vaio L Series all-in-one, HP Touchsmart 610)
running Windows 8. The included photos are merely art and have no coordination
with the article.

